# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  نرم افزار مستقل از سكو چيست؟

## mehdimdp

سلام
ميشه توضيح بدين؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

بطور ساده؛ یعنی نرم افزاری که وابسته به یک سکوی نرم افزاری (مثل سیستم عامل) خاصی نیست. مثلا برنامه ایی که هم در ویندوز کار کنه، هم در لینوکس. یا سورس کدی که بدون اینکه نیاز باشه تغییر داده بشه، روی چند سکوی نرم افزاری قابل کامپایل باشه، یعنی یک سورس را یک بار مثلا برای ویندوز کامپایل کنید، و یک بار برای لینوکس.

----------


## mehdimdp

خب در دلفي چطور ميشه اين جور نرم افزارها رو طراحي كرد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خب در دلفي چطور ميشه اين جور نرم افزارها رو طراحي كرد؟


بصورت Native Code، در دلفی 6 و 7 با استفاده از CLX و کامپایل برنامه با استفاده از Kylix میشه. در سایر نسخه های فعلی نمیشه.

بصورت Managed Code، با استفاده از Delphi Prism بر روی سکوی دات نت میشه.

ظاهرا در سال 2010 یک کامپایلر Cross-platform برای دلفی عرضه میشه، که در اون صورت می تونید این کار را با نسخه های جدیدتر دلفی هم انجام بدید.

خارج از دلفی (ولی با استفاده از Object Pascal) محیط Lazarus بصورت اوپن سورس هست.

----------

